# And now for a slightly different build (image heavy..)



## Dassie (4/1/15)

To be clear - I am not imagining that no-one has done this, but it was a first for me, and it came out rather nicely.

This build was inspired by the vertical coils on my Atlantis, and the 'Dragon' builds I saw some people do. I am not saying it is a Dragon coil - just got some wicking ideas from it.

This is done on an Orchid, which suits this kind of experiment very well. The build comes to 0.7Ohm (2 * 1.5) and was done with 28g kanthal around a 2mm screwdriver (10 wraps). I chose 2mm because that is the size of the holes on this deck.

Please excuse the background (flowery). I live with a woman.. 

Some pics:



The basic idea was to put two vertical coils above the air holes. Please excuse the coil neatness of the coils. They were ok until i had to shape them to this configuration..



from above, just to show that the coils are aligned with the holes



important thing here was to make sure they were off the deck and was going to leave enough space for the wicking. The orchid has a really right chamber. Also - how sexy is that Mini Dragon! 



When doing the wicking, I found it best to put the screw driver back through the coil and into the air hole. Kept everything in place better. I used one piece of cotton. Please excuse the photo quality - it was 1 in the morning in dodgy light. But the basic idea is that it wraps around the outside of the coil (need to leave the center open for the air flow), then goes between the posts and around the second coil. Then wet and tuck in. The wick goes down all the way to the deck, so as to form a tunnel for the wick. This idea is from the dragon wick, which closes off the one end. Also - as I wicked around, I pried little pieces of cotton into the channels (not too much and not too little - bit of a feel thing, but found this sorts the leaking issue very nicely).



This is her, all nice and juiced up. What I ended up with here is a little nest of wick, with the two coils right above the holes. And then I hoped like all hell it would work .

And it did! I like a really open draw. The Orchid tends to be a little tight, but this gives me everything she has, and what is more, forces all the air through the little tunnel. The end result is huge flavour and pretty nice cloud. Nice throat hit too. Also - even with fairly urgent tooting, haven't had any dry hits.




and that is that.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Fantastic build @Dassie...those late night experiments (mad scientist like) seem to really be paying off 

And now you have a Dragon (ish) build on a Mini Dragon 

Vertical seems to be all the rage and my first attempt kinda fizzled - but now I want to do a vertical para coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (4/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Fantastic build @Dassie...those late night experiments (mad scientist like) seem to really be paying off
> 
> And now you have a Dragon (ish) build on a Mini Dragon
> 
> Vertical seems to be all the rage and my first attempt kinda fizzled - but now I want to do a vertical para coil


It was actually your late night build that got me thinking again . Nice thing about this build compared to the parallel I had on there is that this runs a lot cooler. And I don't seem to have sacrificed too much of anything - verticals seem to guarantee the flavour. I do have less cloud though, but that might be the wicking. Will experiment with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Dassie said:


> It was actually your late night build that got me thinking again . Nice thing about this build compared to the parallel I had on there is that this runs a lot cooler. And I don't seem to have sacrificed too much of anything - verticals seem to guarantee the flavour. I do have less cloud though, but that might be the wicking. Will experiment with that.



Haha, and mine was inspired by a late night discussion with @Dubz ...it seems all this vaping makes us smarter and we peak at the end of the day 

Also, @MurderDoll suggested using much less wicking...the one I did was fairly choked as I packed it with wick (even more than yours)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (4/1/15)

Yeah. 

I think try it with a lot less wicking. 

I'm getting nice dense clouds out of mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dassie (4/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Haha, and mine was inspired by a late night discussion with @Dubz ...it seems all this vaping makes us smarter and we peak at the end of the day
> 
> Also, @MurderDoll suggested using much less wicking...the one I did was fairly choked as I packed it with wick (even more than yours)


You might be onto something - I think my judgement was impaired! But, yes, we get brave at night. I like it. Really looking forward to that vertical para you are planning . Best of quite a few worlds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (4/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I think try it with a lot less wicking.
> 
> I'm getting nice dense clouds out of mine.


I am just learning here, and I have caught myself going a bit heavy on the wick (this build included ). I will rewick and report back!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dassie (4/1/15)

Dassie said:


> I am just learning here, and I have caught myself going a bit heavy on the wick (this build included ). I will rewick and report back!


Ok - rewicked it with about half the cotton. Getting constant dry hits now. Think I need find a happy medium.. be right back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (4/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Ok - rewicked it with about half the cotton. Getting constant dry hits now. Think I need find a happy medium.. be right back


Success! Thanks for the tip - not posting a pic, cause you can't see the difference.. but it is less than before and all good! Still has the flavour, but much better cloud.. go figure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (4/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Success! Thanks for the tip - not posting a pic, cause you can't see the difference.. but it is less than before and all good! Still has the flavour, but much better cloud.. go figure.




Congrats! 

Glad to hear you found the happy zone. 

Just keep at it for a few hours. The coil and wick will settle. 

Then it will really start bringing out the Flavour beautifully.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Success! Thanks for the tip - not posting a pic, cause you can't see the difference.. but it is less than before and all good! Still has the flavour, but much better cloud.. go figure.



Wicking can be challenging to get "just right"...well done, hope you remember how much you used

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (4/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Wicking can be challenging to get "just right"...well done, hope you remember how much you used


You know, sadly I probably won't..

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Dassie said:


> You know, sadly I probably won't..



I re-invent the wheel at least 3-5 times per day myself...memory, pftt, who needs it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

Sorry, what forum is this again.................


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Sorry, what forum is this again.................



Wheelbuilders anonymous 
Or...wicker's paradise, if you prefer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

LOL


----------

